# Mystery Freebie



## HuddlerGhostUser

me, please?


----------



## hiiyah777

Okay

When do I stop?


----------



## j0z3

IM IN!

just need a gpu cooler.


----------



## mentholmoose

Stop!

Hammertime!


----------



## borito4

me


----------



## dcshoejake

oh goodness this is exactly what i need







*JaKe*


----------



## sabermetrics

STOP










I guess I'm in...


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

im in my good man.


----------



## DraganUS

1 2 3... Say cheese...


----------



## grunion

I'm in


----------



## dskina




----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I'm in

Now I'm REALLY confused


----------



## Pckid212

I'm In...


----------



## rsfkevski

I'm In


----------



## jacksknight

I r in!


----------



## Retrospekt

Sounds good.

I <3 Grunion


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I'm in

wat

I'm in


----------



## noobdown

im in what about shipping?


----------



## Monster34

fo sho ...........in


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

in


----------



## grunion

i'll cover shipping as always, doesn't matter because i'll win


----------



## crashovride02

I'm down!


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
i'll cover shipping as always, doesn't matter because i'll win

Ha ha, you're such a jerk!


----------



## Tainok

can I had freebie?








In!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Count me in!!!


----------



## Jrice00

Let's do it! I'm in.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Ha ha, you're such a jerk!









*note to self
hiiyah777 doesn't get my DA850


----------



## BLKKROW

stop


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
*note to self
hiiyah777 doesn't get my DA850

















Crap!


----------



## error10

Go where?


----------



## s1rrah

s1rrah

(all about the mystery)


----------



## procpuarie

i'm in!


----------



## DennisC

I'm in.


----------



## fuloran1

me!


----------



## dskina

80's Grunion


----------



## grimcreeper

In


----------



## heelsparky0501

im in :]


----------



## caraboose

I guess I'm in.wallabus'sarecool.


----------



## FireMarshallBill

I would like in on the competition and fooling around with the text colors! A few white ones to top it off : P


----------



## grunion

dskina You freakin kill me hahahahahahaha

Hint, freebie has a vga port


----------



## mr.derp

Me please!


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
dskina You freakin kill me hahahahahahaha

Hint, freebie has a vga port

Are we supposed to guess what it is?

I'm guessing it's a gpu. Or a motherboard with integrated gpu.


----------



## Speedma11229

weird requirements, if any, but, im in


----------



## Zoki318

I'm in. I hope it's a car.


----------



## hiiyah777

I guess a monitor. (One can dream, can't they?)


----------



## Tator Tot

Gehen gehen I'm in


----------



## TnB= Gir

Is it male genitalia in a box?


----------



## BigJeebz

I'm intreagued


----------



## Daedalus

I want it! What ever it is! Please!?


----------



## BLKKROW

count me in!

weee


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

I'm in


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Me por favor.


----------



## aksthem1

In...


----------



## SpcCdr

Oooooooh DA850's
I'm Soooooo down for those
(like 4 flat tires!!)
[edit: lol @ Tnb- nah, just some leftover J from his Pants


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Looks promising. I could really use one of those!


----------



## Retrospekt

It's probably a sawed off VGA port.


----------



## wierdo124

I win


----------



## hiiyah777

How?


----------



## yabo

Can I play?

In


----------



## Coopa

IS this Red light green light ?

IM... IN


----------



## BLKKROW

If we have to guess then i guess its a 60' Samsung LCD with a VGA port on it....

i can only hope


----------



## catmmm

i wish i had a vga port


----------



## Hailscott

Hailscott.. Woot!!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Ezra Was Here


----------



## grunion

Going to bed, will reopen tomorrow


----------



## Lige

First? (in)


----------



## zarusprime

why not?


----------



## IEATFISH

Count me!


----------



## woodpigeon4

Yes please!


----------



## meticadpa

I be in. Cannibal Gooch!


----------



## BlankThis

Schweeeeeet!









IN!

~B~


----------



## Roke

Pretty sure I'm going to win.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Its all me









My text is whiter and harder to see


----------



## coffeejunky

In please


----------



## AOwpr

Me too, please! Although I guess it's pointless, seeing as you joined your own freebie... lol.

DA850? VGA port? Sexual organs in boxes? What'll they think of next.

Thanks dude.


----------



## blackjack23

i'll join in on the fun!


----------



## DuckieHo

In.


----------



## Error 404

I'm in....It's a million bucks, right? You're just not telling out of modesty. It's Ok.


----------



## PepsiCan

im in


----------



## wire

I'm in!


----------



## JMT668

i want some!!


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Me? See I'm in now so this freebie can get started!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Count me in


----------



## Nostrano

Im in


----------



## MadCatMk2

Only if you can send it through an internet line.. in xD


----------



## LiquidForce

ohhh the suspense


----------



## stumped

nao please?

in


----------



## radodrill

I'm joining in to the fun and naturally have to do my duty in using white text as well


----------



## Sin100

fo sho, fo shooooo, sorry, yea i'm in man thanks.


----------



## Dar_T

I'm in.


----------



## AchunderG

i never win. but i might as well.


----------



## pun3D

I'm in!


----------



## Mebby

???


----------



## Millillion

I'm in for whatever it is.


----------



## Izvire

Gief! Whatever it is, I'll take it!


----------



## Cerberus

In please


----------



## FieryCoD

Wait..

Wait...

Wait....

*STOP*

Definitely in. Thanks grunion


----------



## mega_option101

go

ps. I'm in


----------



## SLeeZeY

I'm poor


----------



## OJX

do want!


----------



## nepas

I is in.....


----------



## KoolMan

KoolMan


----------



## JTD92

count me in


----------



## Drizzt5

inzor


----------



## Higgins

im in


----------



## jameskelsey

In


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Am in because I missed your FarCry 2 freebie


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


go


ld?

gold would be a sweet freebie.
I'd like in please. Thanks!


----------



## sav5716

In. I'm guessing its a GTX 295 with a dvi to vga adapter already put on


----------



## 1337guy

Im in please!


----------



## shnoops

i shall go!


----------



## nitrousflash

I is in.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

in


----------



## majin death

in


----------



## zodac

I *NEED* this. Im in


----------



## We Gone




----------



## mksteez

im in!


----------



## BigFan

In for the win


----------



## Turnoz

really confused but i'll join in if we are supposed to join in to win something.


----------



## xHassassin

In


----------



## eracerx

in please


----------



## Lt.JD

in


----------



## click here

fail


----------



## bstew

This is like woot's random crap without a crashing server. Melikes.


----------



## BiG O

im in


----------



## [pi]

lol I write white too

Innnn


----------



## timxirish

Count me in, please.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_(board_game)


----------



## Swiftes

Count me in!


----------



## kdbolt70

In!


----------



## sailerboy

in


----------



## krnx714

in


----------



## Retrospekt

Is there some hidden message or something on how to win?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *click here* 
fail

Winner

LOL NOT


----------



## Liability

In, I guess?


----------



## GeekMan

Im in !


----------



## zu903

in


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

in pl0x


----------



## error10

fail wins?!?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Winner

LOL NOT



Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


fail wins?!?



No


----------



## Drackula2000

i guess ill play...I OWN ALL!!!


----------



## DK_mz

in


----------



## Sonic

in..


----------



## heathmcabee

In


----------



## SomeDooD

I'm IN!


----------



## version2

Count me. This one certainly is a mystery... Unless "go" is a hint.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *version2*


Count me. This one certainly is a mystery... Unless "go" is a hint.


Go is not a hint, the was it has a vga adapter.

Another hint

egraoi


----------



## Indignity

*Did I win?*


----------



## farmboy30

yay im in


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Go is not a hint, the was it has a vga adapter.

Another hint

egraoi


Words?


----------



## AIpha

I'm in.


----------



## hamocidal

im in i guess


----------



## bulmung

im in


----------



## Arbiter419

SNOW.

I'm in.


----------



## bigal1542

Ill be in!


----------



## skormee

ooo I like surprises


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Go is not a hint, the was it has a vga adapter.

Another hint


I see what you did there.


----------



## TaintedShirt

me too I'm in but where are we going?


----------



## Tator Tot

Gah, I want to know what it iz. But maybe I do.

its an ega to vga adapter isn't it, like the DVI to VGA adapters


----------



## redsunx

in

also <3


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaintedShirt*


me too I'm in but where are we going?


You registered just to post in a freebie thread?


----------



## Humanfactor

Mind if I join?


----------



## AOwpr

Wait, we're going somewhere?

/facepalm


----------



## zhevra

I'm in, and it says go in white letters!?!! which you can't see unless you scroll over it.


----------



## [pi]

I went.

Can I win?


----------



## XAslanX

let's go!


----------



## riflepwnage

99!


----------



## Lemondrips

I am in go


----------



## GSingh

i'm in if it's free shipping.


----------



## vwgti

Im in.


----------



## Ictinike

Duck, Duck, GOOSE!

May I please be in? GO!


----------



## Swifty

I'm in!
Is it over 9000?


----------



## lhowatt

IM IN...hope its a cpu cooler!


----------



## stumped

I went. I stopped. I questioned. I won.


----------



## mcnaryxc

I'm in!


----------



## nitd_kim

I've GONE!


----------



## Clox

Count me in please.


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

I'm Going?


----------



## ChickenInferno

I'm in like Flynn... Had to stick that in there
It's secretly a GTX 260 Core 216. I Win.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Go is not a hint, the was it has a vga adapter.

Another hint

egraoi


Man that hint is not helpful at all!!

I've tried googling it, using word/phrase descramblers, and making it an acronym. But I can't come up with anything that makes any sense!

Each
Good
Response
Almost
Opens
It

Every
Girl
Ran
Away
On
Instinct

This sucks, I can't come up with anything!

EDIT:

EVGA
GTX 260
Returned
And
Open
I(Box?)


----------



## Roke

Is it something from IOGEAR?


----------



## stumped

i may have translated egraoi, is it goat or eager?


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Where?


----------



## h00chi3

Boom headshot!


----------



## TheDark

I guess I'm in. lol


----------



## Tyrker

In for the fun of it







.


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roke*
Is it something from ...?

SHH!

It won't be a mystery, take it off right now!


----------



## Monkmachine

I'm in as long as its ok to ship to the UK.


----------



## exileschild

count me in sir


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roke*


Is it something from IOGEAR?


Crap! IOGEAR! Why didn't I think of that?

Yeah, it's an IOGEAR VGA adapter of some sort, perhaps a monitor splitter or something?


----------



## Zulli85

Innnnnnn


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Crap! IOGEAR! Why didn't I think of that?

Yeah, it's an IOGEAR VGA adapter of some sort, perhaps a monitor splitter or something?


Or a USB 2.0 External Video Card..


----------



## Duesco

I'm in.


----------



## XAslanX

kvm? http://www.iogear.com/product/GCS742UW6/


----------



## agntallen

count me in too.


----------



## lanky

I am in ?


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

I'd like to be in


----------



## PR1M3R

I be in too pleeezze 
Tanks buddy!


----------



## Blizzie

Why not?


----------



## al3x3y

me is in


----------



## venom55520

in

... I KILL Y00000


----------



## not2bad

blah


----------



## LuminatX

greetings from CANADA!!
im in


----------



## ed102r

ed102r is in!! Yay where are we going? plz tell me it's Disneyland!


----------



## X1L3D

I'm in!


----------



## lokster

awesome lol im in sounds fun


----------



## Icekilla

I'm in


----------



## Tator Tot

Iogear KVM switch!


----------



## HuddlerGhostUser

i no longer wish to be included in the drawing for the freebie, thank you anyways.


----------



## Aaroman

I'm in I guess


----------



## GSingh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paramedic18* 
i no longer wish to be included in the drawing for the freebie, thank you anyways.

lulwut a turd.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

im in


----------



## Fkyx

Can i play!?


----------



## Commended

Mwah in


----------



## HaXXoR

Im in!!!


----------



## skatingrocker17

I'm in.


----------



## pinkfloyd1

in


----------



## Jerrari

In!


----------



## Mr. Mojo

fine, sign me up


----------



## microman

i wants


----------



## unknownSCL

count me in!


----------



## thiosk

in! (like flint)


----------



## Wasting Away

ill be in :]


----------



## Ike

Im in


----------



## Anth0789

In for sure!


----------



## homestyle

In.


----------



## Infinitegrim

In!


----------



## XedLos

im in


----------



## trueyonip

i'm in


----------



## bumsoil

Mememe


----------



## JaCkHoLe

Why not







In!


----------



## lemans81

I am in....and I can fly.


----------



## MOCAMBO

Me tooooooo


----------



## [pi]

I poo'd


----------



## Bunnywinkles

I
....
...
..
.
..
...
....
am confused


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I'd like to enlist.


----------



## cas_moreno

Me Too.


----------



## tehmaggot

Put me in coach.


----------



## LaoFX

XD ohhh.


----------



## mothergoose729

What the hell

Count me in


----------



## bluedevil

Oh do wa do da diddy,









In


----------



## kurosu

Don't forget about me!!! I want in too! Thanxxx!!!!!!


----------



## Danylu

lol mystery freebie wins again.

We have no idea what we are getting ourselves into lol


----------



## igob8a

I'm in


----------



## matman40

Me mem emeremarekmawe;mrawer

Sorry. tourettes kicking in.


----------



## Krud

im in ??


----------



## sdfreitag86

I'm in.


----------



## BURNS331

count me in


----------



## VCheeZ

I would like to submit my entry given the stipulations set forth in the General Freebie Act of 2002 abide in this thread and that shipping, handling, and court costs are also covered by previously aforementioned legislation.

NE


----------



## Crazydood

Im in hope its a twinkie !


----------



## Just like me

Count me in too.


----------



## error10

Count me in, but...when will this end?


----------



## Crazydood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Count me in, but...when will this end?


when the internets runs out of porn ... nevar muahahaha


----------



## Kopi

Goooooo go go go go!


----------



## sgdude

meeeee


----------



## cgg123321

*cgg!*


----------



## timxirish

the end is the beginning is the end


----------



## Hailscott

Teemu and Eino were driving their pickup truck to Michigammee. When they got to the traffic light in Negaunee, Teemu drove right through the red light. Eino cried, "Holywha, Teemu, what are you doing?" Teemu kept driving and replied, "Don't worry, my brother taught me to drive". When they got to the light in Ishpeming, Teemu drove through another red light. Eino asked, "Why do you keep running red lights?". Teemu said, "Don't worry, my brother taught me to drive". When they got to the light in West Ishpeming, Teemu slammed on the brakes and screeched to a halt at a green light. Eino asked, "Teemu, why do you drive through red lights but stop at green lights?". Teemu replied, "My brother might be coming the other way".

GO!


----------



## tusku

I'm GONE.


----------



## IIowa

I'm down


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

I am in. =]


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

Yar!


----------



## gamer_013

Woo im going in!


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

i'm the reason the rum's always gone so if you give it to me you can have some of my rum









maybe its a q6600 G0 stepping.... =S


----------



## noahmateen1234

me please


----------



## Ruredee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roke*


Is it something from IOGEAR?


http://www.iogear.com/product/GDVIMVGAF/


----------



## hiiyah777

Bump?


----------



## Mrzev

im in =)


----------



## corky dorkelson

I like mysteries... I'M IN


----------



## LegendaryC

Sounds.....Mysterious.

In.


----------



## ignite

Sounds mysterious. Count me in!


----------



## caraboose

It's still open?

Don't count this post, I think I already made a post. And if I didn't already post, then this shall be my post.


----------



## grunion

Another hint

u6s3g2c


----------



## xlastshotx

^Ohhh I know what it is now

Im In


----------



## Bunnywinkles

USCG? lol dunno about the numbers though


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Another hint

u6s3g2c

That made like virtually no sence, I put it in google, and nothing at all came up..


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
That made like virtually no sence, I put it in google, and nothing at all came up..

My favorite game is boggle


----------



## Nailuj

count me in please


----------



## Ictinike

US Coast Guard?


----------



## radodrill

once I figured out the previous clue this one was easy; and I've found exactly what it is


----------



## lordikon

Count me in!


----------



## tsn_

I'm in.


----------



## hiiyah777

Hey grunion, not to sound like an ungrateful B-word, but go ahead and count me out of this one. I don't really have a need for one of those and would rather see someone more deserving win.









EDIT: Unless it comes with a DA850, then count me back in plus $100.


----------



## Guamon

Count me in


----------



## Apt Quadruped

I'm in.


----------



## Icekilla

I am in sir!!! :d


----------



## brown bird

I'll try!


----------



## elko

In why not?


----------



## Solertia

I'm in!


----------



## Jacka

I like surprises.


----------



## error10

I'll be surprised when the freebie is actually given away.














This has been running quite a while.


----------



## ender475

yup yup


----------



## whitefro

im in


----------



## Jarrett

Me!


----------



## heathmcabee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


I'll be surprised when the freebie is actually given away.














This has been running quite a while.


Thats quite a mouthfull for someone of your stature. If you want to bash a thread go somewhere else.


----------



## crashovride02

Me Me!


----------



## The_0ctogon

In!


----------



## l4n b0y

ill give it a whack.


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l4n b0y* 
ill give it a whack.

thats what she said
















im in.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathmcabee* 
Thats quite a mouthfull for someone of your stature. If you want to bash a thread go somewhere else.

Who's bashing?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathmcabee* 
Thats quite a mouthfull for someone of your stature. If you want to bash a thread go somewhere else.

huh?


----------



## BigFan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heathmcabee*


Thats quite a mouthfull for someone of your stature. If you want to bash a thread go somewhere else.


He wasn't bashing, at least not the idea I got when I read his post. All he does is mention that this freebie has been going forever with no end in sight, nothing wrong with that


----------



## error10

This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because
This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because


----------



## Turbocharged314159

I'm in I guess. Nothin' to lose.


----------



## Aaroman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because
This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because











This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because
This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just becaus


----------



## superk

zomg im in!!


----------



## Bloodfire

This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because
This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because

In


----------



## radodrill

Everyone together now!!!!

This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because
This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because


----------



## otterpopjunkie

[chorus: I Want in, I want in, TY TY TY]

This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because
This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because


----------



## Tator Tot

This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because
This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because


----------



## exileschild

lolwut?


----------



## rtop2

Im in







)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because
This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on, my friends
Someone replied to it, not knowing what it was
And they'll just keep replying to it simply just because


----------



## TnB= Gir

The real mystery is when the freebie will end.


----------



## 3CHO

will we just never find out?


----------



## XedLos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3CHO*


will we just never find out?


Its all a mystery


----------



## Humanfactor

It will end when every single OCN member will join it and with admin as the last to join OCN will implode creating a giant wave of OC around the world and every PC, every little electronic device will start to artifact and throw errors and finally there will be nothing left, only this thread.........


----------



## blooder11181

warning, danger, warning......

This freebie is very mysterious....

The unleash on the end....

Can this freebie overclock or help o.c.


----------



## K092084

I'm in for whatever it is.


----------



## Super304

with some intrepidation of the forthcoming DOOM prophecised by other posters......

....Im in too!


----------



## 3CHO

what happens though if this mysterious freebie isn't something desirable, but something really really awful like the site is going to shut down and since everyone has practically volunteered into this, then they everyone gets the freebie......

i doubt it though


----------



## MadCatMk2

With every minute that passes everyone's chances of winning this decrease








322 posts; do the math xD


----------



## Puscifer

Straight to the point, awesome.

In


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

I'm in!


----------

